# Mazzer Super Jolly not grinding finely enough - new burrs?



## Ollie222 (Aug 17, 2013)

I've recently picked up a secondhand Super Jolly grinder. It looks to be in good condition and I don't think it's that old.

I've stripped, cleaned and rebuilt the burrs and the doser but for an espresso if I adjust to the point the burrs can't be rotated by hand and then just back it of a quarter of a turn or even a little less the grind is quite fine, fluffy and pretty consistent but the extraction time is too fast and there's no way I could choke the machine with an overly fine grind.

It's also relatively slow to grind.

The three springs are in place under the burr carrier, and it moves up and down freely.

I take it the next thing to do is to replace the burrs with some new genuine ones.

If this is the case I've read that I need to grind a few kg of coffee through the machine to season the burrs. Are there any recommendations of where to get some cheap coffee to do this with? I'm based in Bromsgrove in Worcestershire if that makes any difference.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Turn on the machine and start rotating the burrs until you can hear them touch. Back off a little and try again. Dont worry about them touching - its just the flat sections of the burrs not the actual cutting part.


----------



## Ollie222 (Aug 17, 2013)

That's essentially what I did and the extraction was then too fast.

If I tighten them up any more then it starts to squeal and any further and it locks up. I'll try it again tomorrow and see if I can get it any closer before it squeals.

There doesn't appear to be any play in the bearing and the burrs are sitting nice and flat with nothing behind them. If I look back up the chute at the burrs then there looks to be almost no gap between the burrs and the gap looks to stay even as it rotates.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

get some new burrs for it.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Definitely new burrs then. Also buy a kilo or two of the cheapest beans you can find in order to season them. Good luck!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Mmmmm,

little adjustments seem to make a big diffrence with a mazzer but funnetly enough I'm having similar trouble with my brand new burrs, can get it to choke but does sound a bit like my burrs are touching, bit worried maybe the spindle is wonky,

how far off absolute zero do you all normally turn before they are not touching, seems to be around a quater turn four me, or between 5 and 6 on the dial


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> how far off absolute zero do you all normally turn before they are not touching, seems to be around a quater turn four me, or between 5 and 6 on the dial


We find about 4 notches on the dial is sometimes enough on the SJ. Like you say, it's very sensitive - so does not need much to go from true zero to espresso. You will find that older burrs will go closer (for obvious reasons). Don't be scared to push them to almost touching point (as suggested earlier).


----------

